# Which track planning software is best for Fastrack?



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

I want the most intuitive, comprehensive, and easiest to use track planning software for Lionel Fastrack. For those of you using Fastrack, which software program is your go-to favorite and why?
Computer runs Windows 10.


----------



## HOSP4449Fan (Dec 2, 2013)

I use SCARM and it seems to be pretty easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

For windows SCARM is free but not intuitive. RR-Track isn't free but is intuitive. Both are good programs. If you go with SCARM print the Frequently Asked Questions. They explain how to use the program in a question and answer format.

For my Mac I have Railmodeller Pro. It is similar to RR-Track but half the price. It's super easy to use and comes with a huge track library covering just about every commercially made track in every scale.

If you have a widows computer I would recommend trying SCARM. It's worth a shot since it's free. You have nothing to lose but a little of your time. Just be sure to print out the FAQs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

SCARM is no longer free, I use AnyRail.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

good to know its not free any more . ill have to save mine and not get any updates for it. money talks these days.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> SCARM is no longer free, I use AnyRail.


Thanks for the info, John. I have had a Mac for over 4 years and didn't know that SCARM is no longer free.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Joe, there was a somewhat acrimonious exchange about it some time back.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=138674


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Another vote for Anyrail. I like the clean ms-visio-like look and feel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Joe, there was a somewhat acrimonious exchange about it some time back.
> 
> https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=138674


Thanks for the link, John. I was blissfully unaware of all of this. All this time I thought SCARM was still free. For what it's worth, it's a good trackplanning program and worth purchasing as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I just go to Thors site and look at his stuff and adapt it to me.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> SCARM is no longer free, I use AnyRail.


There is a free version but it is limited as to the number of items. I believe that they haven't changed this lately. I have used SCARM for several years. From when it was free to now. But my projects are always small enough so the free version works fine. I am not in the same class as John, but I surely wish that I was!:laugh::laugh::laugh: I heartily recommend it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I've always preferred AnyRail. Best combination of ease of use and power. $60 is definitely a fair price for the full version.


----------

